# IHS Website



## Herptileeditor (Sep 9, 2012)

You will all have been frustrated by the 'death' of our website!! (As have we the members of the committee)
You will all be VERY pleased to hear that our ALL NEW website will go live within the next 24 Hrs.

Please also note the NEW website address:-

*www.ihs-web.org.uk*

You will now be able to purchase IHS merchandise on-line (using Paypal) renew or pay for new membership.

*And very soon* members will be able to advertise their surplus stock / hatchlings or in fact ANYTHING reptilian in our new classifieds section.

We will also be setting up in the very near future a members care sheets section so *watch this space**:2thumb:*


----------



## tomboa01 (Nov 9, 2012)

one word wow its nice to see ihs establishing itself even more and proves imo that theres good backing towards them, and im excited about the new website


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank god for that the other was awful!


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

New site is a lot nicer - looks so much more professional. Well done.


----------



## RhacodactyBoy (Jun 19, 2011)

nice update, I like it a lot  

The website for SRAS is nearly finished as well just should go live today or tomorrow  

www.sras.org.uk


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

On behalf of the committee and the team that developed the site - thanks for the nice comments!

It was decided to run with the site to get it live as soon as possible, so watch this space for more additions, and developments as time goes on - its very much work in progress but answers most of the criticisms thrown at the Society about the old website.

Thanks again - spread the word please! PS And dont forget the IHS Facebook page! :2thumb:


----------

